

Ultra Simple Site Maker. (static web site generator) - loup-vaillant
http://www.loup-vaillant.fr/projects/ussm/

======
telemachos
Thanks for sharing this. Note that on the front page's copy, you have Jekyll
spelled as 'Jekill'.

~~~
loup-vaillant
Whoops. I'll correct it tonight thanks.

